# Leesburg, Virginia, seeking 1 more player



## Troll Wizard (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you, SLOT filled

Adventures in the Northern Reach (Leesburg Virginia) 

As always happens real-life bears its ugly head and a player must drop out to attend more "essentail" life issues, kids. work, etc...

So we have a need for one additional player

*Campaign Intro*
_______________________
Far to the north of the Barquetith plains lay the lands of the Wolfgarie people. Wolfgarie are human barbarians that make their homes in the valley and slopes of the Wolff Mountains. Not only do they endure, they thrive in the harsh environment of the long winters in the north. Not only is the environment a challenge, they must also struggle against orcs, frost & hill giants, yeti, and numerous other foes for precious resources. Yet the Wolfgarie do not stand alone, Arakhan dwarves from the southeast bring caravans of trade goods, gnome traders push up from the south, Zekaria (human barbarians and half-orc) refugees stake their claims, Silvaron elven knights patrol the southern borderlands and perhaps they may be more allies to find. 

The adventures will feature mountain treks with all the hazards that will incur, deep valleys with cold swift and powerful rivers, avalanches (mud slides and snow fall), bitter frostfell winters, with hidden tombs and remains of ancient civilizations to find. Pushing northward you will find the tundra plains (un-named at this time), to the east across an immense grassy plain are the lands of the hill dwarves and other peoples. To the south you will run into the lands of the Zekaria barbarians that reside in the Alderon Mountains and wage a war of vengeance against the mountain dwarves. Travel across this rugged land is always difficult in the best of time, so travelers and adventurers have always best be prepared, else come spring thaw it may be their frozen corpse that the village dogs gnaw on.

Barbarians, rangers, druids, fighters, and rogues will feature greatly. The Wolfgarie are not by their nature spell-casters or even very religious. Their few priests follow the gods of the hunt, war, honor, earth, mountains, and a few other aspects that may affect them.
_______________________

Need 1 additional player
Current group is 5(-6?) players. Group is composed of adult late 20s to early 40s with spouses and children, so full attendence is rarely possible. As long as we get 3 players we play.

*Frequency:* Every other Friday
*Time:* 6:30pm - ~10:30pm
*Location:* Leesburg, Virginia (about 1 mile from Leesburg Airport)

*Character Creation*
*Stat Generation: *28 Point Buy
*Current Party Level:* 10-11
*Starting Funds: *per DMG

*Books:*
*Required:* Player's Handbook 3.5
*Recommended:* Frostburn
*Optional - Permitted:* Player's Handbook 2, Complete -Warrior, -Divine, -Adventurer, -Arcane, Heroes of Battle, Heroes of Horror, Libris Mortis, Miniatures Handbook

*Other Details*
*House Rules: *Mods our shared on campaign website - races, new weapons, magic, etc.
*Flavor of Campaign:* Mean and gritty is my intent, though not always successful, terrain plays a big factor in just about alll encounters. While I would like it to have a "Conanesque" flavor, it probably comes out more like old Greyhawk.... yeah I have been playing a long time.  Magic level varies from a bit low base to a bit above base, have a dislike to bland DMG magic items, but they are there.  Campaign magic items tend to have more variety an flavor.
*DMing Style of running D&D:* Prefer to keep the game flow moving versus getting tied down in rules debate... quick decision if we can't find it quickly and move on...

Post or email me troll _ mage at


----------



## Felix (Oct 22, 2009)

So you're not looking for another player, then?


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dang it this game would have been perfect for me.
I park in Leesburg to catch the bus in, and bi-weekly fits my schedule great.
And I like 3.5E.
If you are looking for more let me know.


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeti,

If you find a weekday game around here, let me know.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Nov 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> Yeti,
> 
> If you find a weekday game around here, let me know.



Had a great group in Alexandria, just weekly mid-week was killing me commuting from Winchester.  They have since fairly filled back up from what I understand in the last few months.

Really anything West of Ashburn along Rt7 or US50 (West of US15) would be perfect me.


----------



## Tohoshie (Nov 4, 2009)

I"m sure there aren't any open slots. I live in Leesburg myself, and I've been searching for anyone to RP with. D&D, anything! So, if a slot opens up please let me know.


----------



## Felix (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeti, Tohoshie:

Where do you guys work; close to DC maybe? We could start something up...


----------



## Tohoshie (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, I work out here in Leesburg at the outlet mall. I don't have my own transportation so I rely on the public transportation out here. But, if we could come up with some sort of meeting ground half way that the bus will take me to, we can go from there.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Nov 5, 2009)

I work in DC (NW).  Live out in Winchester, take the bus in from Leesburg.

Tohoshie,
Do you have a place to play in Leesburg at?  Than the issue would be getting Felix to the game. And finding a few more.


----------



## Tohoshie (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, i do have my own apartment out here in leesburg and i'd be happy to host a few nights out of the week. I'm a young guy just getting out on my own, so there's really no funiture in my place. But, if you guys don't mind sitting on the floor lol I'd be happy to host. My only request would be that if you smoked please do it outside because I have children. Oh, and I don't have any pets.


----------



## Felix (Nov 9, 2009)

What kind of transport is there from DC to Leesburg at night? And is there anything going back into DC later at night?

Also, my weekends are more free now that rowing season is over (I coach, and March to November is booked). So it wouldn't necessarily have to be only weeknights.

Yeti, are there any of your Alexandria folks that might be interested in carpooling?


----------



## Tohoshie (Nov 9, 2009)

well, leesburg itself is a commuter town. no one lives here jus drives through it. but, i don't think there's any evening transportation from dc to leesburg. but, i do know that you can ride the metro rail to falls church which is only about 15 min or so away from leesburg. but, i do know a few round about ways to getting places, involves alot of bus transfers but still possible.


----------



## Troll Wizard (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry that my game filled up so fast, but too many players make the combat rounds take too long and diffiicult to provide a few minutes of attention to the individual player's rpg moments where there are too many of them.

Since you looking to form another group in Leesburg, here is a link to the local communter bus service: Local Bus Service

And if you are trying to find additional players, there is also: 

dcrpg : Washington, DC area Roleplaying Games

nova-gaming : NOVA Gaming (probably dead, as no one has used in 2 years)

I believe WOTC still has a player finder forum as well, but since the gleemax fiasco and other issues, I have generally stayed away from that mess.

Thanks

Jose


----------



## Felix (Nov 13, 2009)

Troll Wizard, thanks for the yahoo links; I've posted something on there and already have a reply.

Tohoshie and Yeti, email me your addresses so we can start talking times and other particulars. I've gotten one response from a guy out in Leesburg, so it looks like your neck of the woods is becoming more and more likely.


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd be interested in something in the Leesburg area as well. I live in Round Hill (between Leesburg and Winchester) so anything in that area would work for me.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Nov 18, 2009)

Storm Raven said:


> I'd be interested in something in the Leesburg area as well. I live in Round Hill (between Leesburg and Winchester) so anything in that area would work for me.



I thought you had a long running game there in Round Hill.

I'm trying to hook up with a group that plays up in Inwood, WV over on Pen and Paper.


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 18, 2009)

TheYeti1775 said:


> I thought you had a long running game there in Round Hill.
> 
> I'm trying to hook up with a group that plays up in Inwood, WV over on Pen and Paper.




I did, but the group broke up after a couple years of playing. People moved, changed jobs, and so on. It happens. I find myself now in between groups. I took a modest break to get some real world things done, but find myself looking to game again.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Nov 19, 2009)

Storm Raven said:


> I did, but the group broke up after a couple years of playing. People moved, changed jobs, and so on. It happens. I find myself now in between groups. I took a modest break to get some real world things done, but find myself looking to game again.



If you want to set something up, by all means.  Your on my way home everyday, and I have to slow down for the County that likes to sit up there by the Covered Wagon anyways.


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2009)

It looks like we have a group:

The Yeti, Tohoshie, Storm Raven, Felix from these boards...

And 3 guys from DCRPG... Tiger of the Wind, Marshall Smith, and Aaron (Unless this is you, Storm Raven)

I've started a new thread over in "Talking the Talk" so we can get out of Troll Wizard's hair. It's Here.

Sweet!

How's about a get together for a few beers? I'm no good until after Thanksgiving... maybe the Friday after?

And, uh, anyone interested in DMing?


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 20, 2009)

Felix said:


> It looks like we have a group:
> 
> The Yeti, Tohoshie, Storm Raven, Felix from these boards...
> 
> ...




Aaron on DCRPG is me. Still, that's six people interested. I can DM, but It will take me a bit of time to get things up and running. I'm also no good until after Thanksgiving, and the next two weekeds are probably going to be bad for me too, but we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## Troll Wizard (Nov 23, 2009)

Best of luck to you all on the new group and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Kaewin (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry new to the topic, I am starting a game in Winchester in a couple weeks on a Fridays if any one is interested, I have 2 or 3 slots open right now.


----------

